

46 Hours Gaming and Counting - Support the MegaMan Marathon - hashbo
http://www.megamanforhealing.com/live

======
neilmarkellis
Great idea guys! Keep going!

They've already raised over $3K for a children’s charity.

Anyone who wants to give them moral support I’m sure they’d appreciate it.

